# Had to bury one of my rescues today



## squatting dog (May 22, 2019)

Hard to type through the tears. My poor little Toto had a massive stroke yesterday.  :sorrow: Had to take him today to the vets and hold him while he made the trip over the rainbow bridge. At least I was able to give him 10 good years, but, it still doesn't get any easier.  
And if that isn't enough, all of a sudden, my little Meiska (the Pomeranian), is now having trouble breathing and can't seem to walk. 
My Toto....................... R.I.P


----------



## applecruncher (May 22, 2019)

aaaawww, so sorry. 

{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2019)

Oh SD, I am so sorry your Toto passed! And now your Meiska so ill.  ((( Dog ))))


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2019)

Awwww nooooo so sorry SD... Poor lovely Toto R.I.P sweet little thing,...and meiska..now so poorly too... 

What does the Vet say about meiska ? 

I'm so sorry for your loss!!! It's heartbreaking!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 22, 2019)

So very sorry for your loss. I certainly hope Meiska will be ok.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 22, 2019)

I empathise, having lost so many beloved pets over the years. It doesn't get any easier, but your memories will stay with you.


----------



## Keesha (May 22, 2019)

Sorry for your loss squatting dog.
Its painful.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 22, 2019)

SD, I amso sorry for your loss.  I know the pain that comes from losing a little  pet.  No more pain for Toto and one sunny day you'll be together again at rainbow bridge and it will then be for eternity.  Bless ya....


----------



## squatting dog (May 22, 2019)

Thank you all for your kind words. It helps.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 22, 2019)

So sorry for your loss, SD.   Those little pawprints will be on your heart forever.   Let us know how Meiska is doing.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 22, 2019)

My sincere condolences, man. Losing a beloved pet is harder, at times, for me, than losing a human relative. Hope your other little dog gets better.


----------



## Falcon (May 22, 2019)

That's  the only thing I have  against  having a pet  animal...............................Their  dying.  Sniff,  sniff.

SD,  You have  my true  sympathy.  I  can imagine  how you must feel.


----------



## Nihil (May 22, 2019)

I hope it helps that I know how you feel and am feeling your sorrow.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 22, 2019)

Who but our pets will stick with us through thick and thin?  They are Gods way of giving us one TRUE friend.  Their loss is monumental...Hang in there...


----------



## squatting dog (May 22, 2019)

Can this day get any worse??  My precious little Meiska passed away right in my wife's hands.  Two graves in one day.... I have no words.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 22, 2019)

So sorry, SD.


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2019)

May you and your wife find comfort. I can't even say how sorry I am.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2019)

Squattingdog, I can't even imagine how you and your wife are feeling at this moment.  My deepest sympathy to both of you and may little Toto and Meiska rest peacefully knowing they'll forever have a place in your hearts. :rose:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 22, 2019)

OMG......no words.....so  sad.


----------



## Gary O' (May 22, 2019)

always a tough one


----------



## Keesha (May 22, 2019)

Friend, please don’t morn for me 
I’m still here but you don’t see 
I’m right by your side each night and day 
And within your heart I long to stay 


My body is gone but I’m always near 
I’m everything you feel, see or hear 
My spirit is free but I’ll never depart 
As long as you keep me alive in your heart 


I’ll never wander out of your sight 
I’m the brightest star on a summers night 
I’ll never be beyond your reach 
I’m the warm moist sand when you’re at the beach 


I’m the colourful leaves when the fall comes around 
And the pure white snow that covers the ground 
I’m the beautiful flowers of which you’re so fond 
The clear cool water in a quiet pond 


I’m the first bright blossom you see in the spring 
The first warm raindrop that April will bring 
In the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine 
And you’ll see the face in the moon shine  is mine 


When you start thinking that there’s no one to love you 
You can talk it through the lord up above you 
I’ll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees 
And you’ll feel my presence in the warm summer breeze 


I’m the hot salty tears that flow when you weep 
And the beautiful dreams that come when you sleep 
I’m the smile you see on a baby’s face 
Just look for me friend, I’m in every place.


----------



## Ronni (May 23, 2019)

Oh no!!!!  I am so, so sorry.   

Your pets are obviously like family to you...mine are to me too and I so I completely understand your grief and loss.  My deepest condolences about Toto and Meiska.


----------



## oldman (May 23, 2019)

I am very sorry for your loss. It’s hard enough losing one of our pets, but two in one day is unimaginable. 

We lost our last kitty about five years ago and that’s when we decided no more pets. It became too hard on us losing our pets. We thought about adopting an older dog or cat, but the results would more than likely be the same. 

Hope that hat you are doing well.


----------



## squatting dog (May 23, 2019)

Well, they both have a spot on the hill looking down the drive. Resting with my Jane and Katie. And both have solar lights so they'll never be in the dark. Rest easy my little angels.  :heart:


----------



## Keesha (May 23, 2019)

That’s beautiful squatting dog.
You’re a good man. :heart:


----------



## applecruncher (May 24, 2019)

How sweet. :rose:


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 25, 2019)

SD,I'm very sorry you lost your faithful companions Sue


----------



## C'est Moi (May 25, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Well, they both have a spot on the hill looking down the drive. Resting with my Jane and Katie. And both have solar lights so they'll never be in the dark. Rest easy my little angels.  :heart:



Looks really nice, SD.   I lost my little Harry two years ago, tomorrow.   I still go out to his grave in the back yard and talk to him.   He was my heart.


----------

